# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Collet Ycc 20, ycc7 cho bác nào cần

## hoahong102

Lâu lâu mới lượn chợ giời, lụm được mấy cái ycc 10, 13! Còn mấy cái ycc 20 với ycc 7 ko thèm bác nào đang kiếm thì chui vô gầm cầu thang nhà bình diệp mà lục nhé, có điều cha này biết hàng hiếm, chặt chém 200k/ cái, ai thấy ycc 10 số 4, ycc 5 số 3,4 hú lại mình tiếng thank

----------

